# Contax Lens On Canon Dslr?



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

Noticed a trend for this combo. Super ( even dangerously !!) sharp lens's with a adaptor and a good chunk on DSLR. Anyone here using this set up?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not but would be interested in hearing more about it....


----------

